# Broadcom BCM4357 wireless adapter not working

## OpenJacob

Hi all, I have a Acer Aspire Timeline X with a Broadcom BCM4357 wireless adapter and I can't get WIFI working in any Distribution of Gentoo so fare. I have been able to install the needed STA drivers from Broadcom but still no wireless connections listed anywhere.

I first tried live Gentoo DVD but it didn't boot. Then I went to Sabayon but I couldn't emerge any application without an error or system freeze and only Ethernet worked. So I got Pentoo and networking didn't work at all. Finally gave Toorox a try and it seemed to work out of the box but no WIFI only Ethernet.

As you can see I have had some trouble and I have to reboot to BSD after each test to post again. I have tried modprobe b43 with proprietary and installing ndiswrapper. I will eventually install to my harddrive but i won't to make sure I can get the adapter working.

This is my info:

```
uname -a

Linux sabayon 2.6.39-sabayon #1 SMP Fri Jun 17 16:40:29 UTC 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

sabayon sabayonuser # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

7f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

7f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

7f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

7f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

7f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

7f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05) 
```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   272584  0

ssb                    35528  1 b43

mmc_core               54057  1 ssb

snd_seq_dummy           1096  0

snd_seq_oss            22275  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4159  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38155  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4173  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            29601  0

snd_mixer_oss          11201  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipt_REJECT              1952  1

ipt_LOG                 6136  1

xt_limit                1464  2

xt_tcpudp               2112  8

xt_state                 992  6

ip6table_filter         1120  1

ip6_tables             14228  1 ip6table_filter

nf_nat_irc              1168  0

nf_conntrack_irc        3128  1 nf_nat_irc

nf_nat_ftp              1344  0

nf_nat                 12409  2 nf_nat_irc,nf_nat_ftp

nf_conntrack_ipv4       8682  8 nf_nat

nf_defrag_ipv4          1182  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_conntrack_ftp        5088  1 nf_nat_ftp

iptable_filter          1168  1

xt_addrtype             2208  4

xt_DSCP                 1808  0

xt_dscp                 1424  0

xt_string               1040  0

xt_set                  2816  0

ip_set                 17257  1 xt_set

nfnetlink               2447  1 ip_set

xt_owner                 976  0

xt_NFQUEUE              1744  0

xt_multiport            1424  0

xt_mark                 1024  0

xt_iprange              1328  0

xt_hashlimit            5592  0

xt_conntrack            2448  0

xt_connmark             1376  0

nf_conntrack           48437  9 xt_state,nf_nat_irc,nf_conntrack_irc,nf_nat_ftp,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack_ftp,xt_conntrack,xt_connmark

ip_tables              13157  1 iptable_filter

x_tables               13581  22 ipt_REJECT,ipt_LOG,xt_limit,xt_tcpudp,xt_state,ip6table_filter,ip6_tables,iptable_filter,xt_addrtype,xt_DSCP,xt_dscp,xt_string,xt_set,xt_owner,xt_NFQUEUE,xt_multiport,xt_mark,xt_iprange,xt_hashlimit,xt_conntrack,xt_connmark,ip_tables

ipv6                  241007  40

lib80211_crypt_tkip     6576  0

wl                   2504793  0

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18730  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   264840  1

i915                  273926  7

snd_hda_intel          18216  2

snd_hda_codec          59176  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

lib80211                3452  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl

drm_kms_helper         21577  1 i915

snd_hwdep               4398  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                56518  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

drm                   152061  3 i915,drm_kms_helper

brcmsmac              516493  0

i2c_algo_bit            4042  1 i915

i2c_i801                6824  0

tpm_tis                 6520  0

snd_timer              14406  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

intel_agp               9240  1 i915

iTCO_wdt               11448  0

acer_wmi               14696  0

atl1c                  24825  0

mac80211              165909  2 b43,brcmsmac

tpm                     9105  1 tpm_tis

snd                    43413  16 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

intel_gtt              10519  3 i915,intel_agp

tpm_bios                3938  1 tpm

intel_ips               7912  0

iTCO_vendor_support     1633  1 iTCO_wdt

serio_raw               3368  0

sparse_keymap           2345  1 acer_wmi

snd_page_alloc          5877  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

pcspkr                  1488  0

i2c_core               14400  5 i915,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801

joydev                  8224  0

cfg80211              119001  3 b43,brcmsmac,mac80211

video                   9950  1 i915

iscsi_tcp               7607  0

tg3                   109010  0

e1000                  85137  0

fuse                   56554  3

xfs                   426119  0

nfs                   247259  0

nfs_acl                 2015  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            35693  1 nfs

lockd                  61715  1 nfs

sunrpc                159679  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

jfs                   142542  0

reiserfs              206291  0

ext4                  220865  0

jbd2                   43798  1 ext4

ext3                  107614  1

jbd                    36617  1 ext3

ext2                   54831  0

mbcache                 4754  3 ext4,ext3,ext2

scsi_wait_scan           711  0

sl811_hcd               8879  0

ohci_hcd               17611  0

uhci_hcd               18384  0

ehci_hcd               32208  0

sx8                    11252  0

imm                     8780  0

parport                25351  1 imm

pata_pcmcia             9701  0

pcmcia                 29628  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia 
```

```
    ifconfig

    lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

              inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

              inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

              UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

              RX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              TX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

              RX bytes:13248 (12.9 KiB)  TX bytes:13248 (12.9 KiB) 
```

```
    dmesg | grep -i error

    [  106.066412] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  106.066414] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  106.066417] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  106.066419] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  106.066421] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466787

    [  106.066423] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466788

    [  106.066425] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466789

    [  106.066427] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466790

    [  106.066429] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466791

    [  106.066431] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466792

    [  106.066433] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466793

    [  122.963502] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867364

    [  122.963506] quiet_error: 47 callbacks suppressed

    [  122.963509] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466841

    [  122.963513] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466842

    [  122.963516] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466843

    [  122.963520] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466844

    [  122.963523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466845

    [  122.963526] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466846

    [  122.963529] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466847

    [  122.963532] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466848

    [  122.963536] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466849

    [  122.963539] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466850

    [  125.454561] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  125.454605] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  125.454610] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454614] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454622] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454625] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454629] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454632] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454636] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454639] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454644] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454646] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454651] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454653] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454660] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454663] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454667] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454670] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454677] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454679] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454682] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454684] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454686] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454688] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454691] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454693] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454696] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454697] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454700] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454702] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454728] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454730] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454733] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454735] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454737] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454739] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454742] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454744] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454747] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454748] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  127.955238] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  130.455882] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  130.455885] quiet_error: 56 callbacks suppressed

    [  130.455888] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  132.956519] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  132.956523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  135.457174] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  135.457178] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  137.957799] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  137.957803] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  140.458492] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  140.458496] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  142.959110] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  142.959114] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  315.429355] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  315.429361] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  315.429448] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  315.429458] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  315.429466] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  317.900848] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  317.900851] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  320.401533] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  320.401537] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  322.902164] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  322.902167] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  325.440211] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  325.440215] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  327.940905] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  327.940908] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  330.441554] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  330.441558] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  332.942185] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  332.942189] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  343.094013] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  343.094017] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  343.094063] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  343.094069] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  343.094077] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  345.594647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  345.594653] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  348.095317] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  348.095321] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  350.931871] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  350.931875] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  353.432523] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  353.432527] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  355.933189] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  355.933194] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  358.433902] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  358.433906] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  360.934539] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  360.934543] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  389.486716] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  389.486720] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  389.486882] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  389.486887] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  389.486890] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  391.987373] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  391.987378] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  394.484826] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  394.484829] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  396.951314] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  396.951318] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  399.451993] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  399.451997] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  401.952630] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  401.952636] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  404.453310] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  404.453313] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  406.953892] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  406.953896] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  619.266647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776636

    [  619.266652] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444159

    [  619.266657] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

    [  626.250019] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776640

    [  626.250024] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

    [  626.250143] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  626.250150] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250154] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250169] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250173] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250179] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250182] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250187] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250189] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250197] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250201] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250204] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250209] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250212] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250216] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250219] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250224] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250226] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250231] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250249] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250254] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250257] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250262] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250265] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250270] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250272] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250277] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250280] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250289] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250291] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250294] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250296] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250299] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250301] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250304] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250307] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250310] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250312] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250315] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250317] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  629.974185] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  629.974190] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  629.974194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  643.682445] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  643.682453] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  643.682459] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  666.650357] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  666.650361] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  666.650363] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437 
```

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep -i error

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [   44.232692] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066412] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066414] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066417] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066419] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066421] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466787

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066423] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466788

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066425] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466789

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066427] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466790

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066429] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466791

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066431] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466792

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066433] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466793

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963502] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867364

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963506] quiet_error: 47 callbacks suppressed

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963509] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466841

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963513] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466842

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963516] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466843

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963520] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466844

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466845

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963526] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466846

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963529] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466847

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963532] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466848

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963536] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466849

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963539] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466850

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454561] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454605] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454610] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454614] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454622] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454625] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454629] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454632] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454636] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454639] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454644] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454646] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454651] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454653] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454660] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454663] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454667] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454670] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454677] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454679] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454682] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454684] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454686] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454688] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454691] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454693] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454696] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454697] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454700] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454702] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454728] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454730] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454733] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454735] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454737] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454739] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454742] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454744] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454747] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454748] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  127.955238] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  130.455882] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  130.455885] quiet_error: 56 callbacks suppressed

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  130.455888] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  132.956519] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  132.956523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  135.457174] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  135.457178] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  137.957799] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  137.957803] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  140.458492] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  140.458496] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  142.959110] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  142.959114] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:36:12 sabayon /etc/init.d/alsasound[8864]: Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429355] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429361] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429448] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429458] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429466] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:37:54 sabayon kernel: [  317.900848] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:54 sabayon kernel: [  317.900851] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:37:56 sabayon kernel: [  320.401533] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:56 sabayon kernel: [  320.401537] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:37:59 sabayon kernel: [  322.902164] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:59 sabayon kernel: [  322.902167] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:01 sabayon kernel: [  325.440211] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:01 sabayon kernel: [  325.440215] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:04 sabayon kernel: [  327.940905] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:04 sabayon kernel: [  327.940908] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:38:06 sabayon kernel: [  330.441554] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:06 sabayon kernel: [  330.441558] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:09 sabayon kernel: [  332.942185] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:09 sabayon kernel: [  332.942189] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094013] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094017] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094063] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094069] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094077] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:38:21 sabayon kernel: [  345.594647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:21 sabayon kernel: [  345.594653] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:24 sabayon kernel: [  348.095317] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:24 sabayon kernel: [  348.095321] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:27 sabayon kernel: [  350.931871] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:27 sabayon kernel: [  350.931875] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:29 sabayon kernel: [  353.432523] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:29 sabayon kernel: [  353.432527] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:32 sabayon kernel: [  355.933189] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:32 sabayon kernel: [  355.933194] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:38:34 sabayon kernel: [  358.433902] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:34 sabayon kernel: [  358.433906] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:37 sabayon kernel: [  360.934539] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:37 sabayon kernel: [  360.934543] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486716] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486720] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486882] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486887] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486890] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:39:08 sabayon kernel: [  391.987373] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:08 sabayon kernel: [  391.987378] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:10 sabayon kernel: [  394.484826] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:10 sabayon kernel: [  394.484829] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:13 sabayon kernel: [  396.951314] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:13 sabayon kernel: [  396.951318] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:15 sabayon kernel: [  399.451993] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:39:15 sabayon kernel: [  399.451997] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:39:18 sabayon kernel: [  401.952630] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:39:18 sabayon kernel: [  401.952636] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:39:20 sabayon kernel: [  404.453310] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:39:20 sabayon kernel: [  404.453313] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:39:23 sabayon kernel: [  406.953892] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:39:23 sabayon kernel: [  406.953896] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:42:56 sabayon kernel: [  619.266647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776636

Aug 25 02:42:56 sabayon kernel: [  619.266652] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444159

Aug 25 02:42:56 sabayon kernel: [  619.266657] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250019] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776640

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250024] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250143] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250150] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250154] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250169] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250173] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250179] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250182] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250187] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250189] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250197] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250201] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250204] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250209] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250212] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250216] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250219] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250224] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250226] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250231] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250249] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250254] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250257] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250262] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250265] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250270] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250272] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250277] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250280] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250289] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250291] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250294] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250296] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250299] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250301] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250304] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250307] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250310] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250312] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250315] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250317] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:06 sabayon kernel: [  629.974185] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:06 sabayon kernel: [  629.974190] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:06 sabayon kernel: [  629.974194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:20 sabayon kernel: [  643.682445] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:20 sabayon kernel: [  643.682453] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:20 sabayon kernel: [  643.682459] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:43 sabayon kernel: [  666.650357] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:43 sabayon kernel: [  666.650361] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:43 sabayon kernel: [  666.650363] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437 
```

----------

## OpenJacob

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   272584  0

ssb                    35528  1 b43

mmc_core               54057  1 ssb

snd_seq_dummy           1096  0

snd_seq_oss            22275  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4159  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38155  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4173  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            29601  0

snd_mixer_oss          11201  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipt_REJECT              1952  1

ipt_LOG                 6136  1

xt_limit                1464  2

xt_tcpudp               2112  8

xt_state                 992  6

ip6table_filter         1120  1

ip6_tables             14228  1 ip6table_filter

nf_nat_irc              1168  0

nf_conntrack_irc        3128  1 nf_nat_irc

nf_nat_ftp              1344  0

nf_nat                 12409  2 nf_nat_irc,nf_nat_ftp

nf_conntrack_ipv4       8682  8 nf_nat

nf_defrag_ipv4          1182  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_conntrack_ftp        5088  1 nf_nat_ftp

iptable_filter          1168  1

xt_addrtype             2208  4

xt_DSCP                 1808  0

xt_dscp                 1424  0

xt_string               1040  0

xt_set                  2816  0

ip_set                 17257  1 xt_set

nfnetlink               2447  1 ip_set

xt_owner                 976  0

xt_NFQUEUE              1744  0

xt_multiport            1424  0

xt_mark                 1024  0

xt_iprange              1328  0

xt_hashlimit            5592  0

xt_conntrack            2448  0

xt_connmark             1376  0

nf_conntrack           48437  9 xt_state,nf_nat_irc,nf_conntrack_irc,nf_nat_ftp,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack_ftp,xt_conntrack,xt_connmark

ip_tables              13157  1 iptable_filter

x_tables               13581  22 ipt_REJECT,ipt_LOG,xt_limit,xt_tcpudp,xt_state,ip6table_filter,ip6_tables,iptable_filter,xt_addrtype,xt_DSCP,xt_dscp,xt_string,xt_set,xt_owner,xt_NFQUEUE,xt_multiport,xt_mark,xt_iprange,xt_hashlimit,xt_conntrack,xt_connmark,ip_tables

ipv6                  241007  40

lib80211_crypt_tkip     6576  0

wl                   2504793  0

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18730  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   264840  1

i915                  273926  7

snd_hda_intel          18216  2

snd_hda_codec          59176  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

lib80211                3452  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl

drm_kms_helper         21577  1 i915

snd_hwdep               4398  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                56518  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

drm                   152061  3 i915,drm_kms_helper

brcmsmac              516493  0

i2c_algo_bit            4042  1 i915

i2c_i801                6824  0

tpm_tis                 6520  0

snd_timer              14406  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

intel_agp               9240  1 i915

iTCO_wdt               11448  0

acer_wmi               14696  0

atl1c                  24825  0

mac80211              165909  2 b43,brcmsmac

tpm                     9105  1 tpm_tis

snd                    43413  16 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

intel_gtt              10519  3 i915,intel_agp

tpm_bios                3938  1 tpm

intel_ips               7912  0

iTCO_vendor_support     1633  1 iTCO_wdt

serio_raw               3368  0

sparse_keymap           2345  1 acer_wmi

snd_page_alloc          5877  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

pcspkr                  1488  0

i2c_core               14400  5 i915,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801

joydev                  8224  0

cfg80211              119001  3 b43,brcmsmac,mac80211

video                   9950  1 i915

iscsi_tcp               7607  0

tg3                   109010  0

e1000                  85137  0

fuse                   56554  3

xfs                   426119  0

nfs                   247259  0

nfs_acl                 2015  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            35693  1 nfs

lockd                  61715  1 nfs

sunrpc                159679  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

jfs                   142542  0

reiserfs              206291  0

ext4                  220865  0

jbd2                   43798  1 ext4

ext3                  107614  1

jbd                    36617  1 ext3

ext2                   54831  0

mbcache                 4754  3 ext4,ext3,ext2

scsi_wait_scan           711  0

sl811_hcd               8879  0

ohci_hcd               17611  0

uhci_hcd               18384  0

ehci_hcd               32208  0

sx8                    11252  0

imm                     8780  0

parport                25351  1 imm

pata_pcmcia             9701  0

pcmcia                 29628  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia 
```

----------

## OpenJacob

```
    ifconfig

    lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

              inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

              inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

              UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

              RX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              TX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

              RX bytes:13248 (12.9 KiB)  TX bytes:13248 (12.9 KiB) 
```

----------

## OpenJacob

```
    dmesg | grep -i error

    [  106.066412] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  106.066414] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  106.066417] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  106.066419] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  106.066421] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466787

    [  106.066423] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466788

    [  106.066425] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466789

    [  106.066427] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466790

    [  106.066429] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466791

    [  106.066431] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466792

    [  106.066433] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466793

    [  122.963502] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867364

    [  122.963506] quiet_error: 47 callbacks suppressed

    [  122.963509] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466841

    [  122.963513] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466842

    [  122.963516] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466843

    [  122.963520] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466844

    [  122.963523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466845

    [  122.963526] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466846

    [  122.963529] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466847

    [  122.963532] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466848

    [  122.963536] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466849

    [  122.963539] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466850

    [  125.454561] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  125.454605] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  125.454610] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454614] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454622] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454625] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454629] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454632] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454636] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454639] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454644] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454646] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454651] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454653] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454660] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454663] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454667] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454670] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454677] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454679] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454682] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454684] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454686] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454688] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454691] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454693] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454696] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454697] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454700] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454702] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454728] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454730] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454733] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454735] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454737] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454739] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454742] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454744] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  125.454747] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  125.454748] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  127.955238] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  130.455882] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  130.455885] quiet_error: 56 callbacks suppressed

    [  130.455888] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  132.956519] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  132.956523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  135.457174] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  135.457178] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  137.957799] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  137.957803] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  140.458492] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  140.458496] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  142.959110] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  142.959114] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  315.429355] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  315.429361] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  315.429448] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  315.429458] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  315.429466] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  317.900848] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  317.900851] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  320.401533] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  320.401537] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  322.902164] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  322.902167] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  325.440211] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  325.440215] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  327.940905] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  327.940908] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  330.441554] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  330.441558] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  332.942185] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  332.942189] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  343.094013] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  343.094017] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  343.094063] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  343.094069] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  343.094077] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  345.594647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  345.594653] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  348.095317] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  348.095321] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  350.931871] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  350.931875] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  353.432523] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  353.432527] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  355.933189] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  355.933194] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  358.433902] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  358.433906] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  360.934539] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  360.934543] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  389.486716] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  389.486720] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  389.486882] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

    [  389.486887] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

    [  389.486890] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

    [  391.987373] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  391.987378] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  394.484826] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  394.484829] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  396.951314] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

    [  396.951318] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

    [  399.451993] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  399.451997] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  401.952630] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  401.952636] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  404.453310] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

    [  404.453313] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

    [  406.953892] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

    [  406.953896] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

    [  619.266647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776636

    [  619.266652] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444159

    [  619.266657] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

    [  626.250019] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776640

    [  626.250024] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

    [  626.250143] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  626.250150] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250154] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250169] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250173] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250179] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250182] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250187] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250189] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250197] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250201] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250204] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250209] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250212] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250216] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250219] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250224] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250226] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250231] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250249] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250254] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250257] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250262] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250265] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250270] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250272] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250277] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250280] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250289] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250291] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250294] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250296] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250299] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250301] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250304] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250307] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250310] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250312] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  626.250315] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  626.250317] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  629.974185] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  629.974190] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  629.974194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  643.682445] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  643.682453] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  643.682459] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

    [  666.650357] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

    [  666.650361] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

    [  666.650363] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437 
```

----------

## OpenJacob

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep -i error

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [   44.232692] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066412] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066414] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066417] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066419] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066421] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466787

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066423] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466788

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066425] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466789

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066427] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466790

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066429] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466791

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066431] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466792

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  106.066433] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466793

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963502] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867364

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963506] quiet_error: 47 callbacks suppressed

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963509] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466841

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963513] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466842

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963516] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466843

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963520] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466844

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466845

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963526] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466846

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963529] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466847

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963532] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466848

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963536] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466849

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  122.963539] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466850

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454561] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454605] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454610] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454614] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454622] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454625] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454629] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454632] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454636] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454639] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454644] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454646] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454651] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454653] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454660] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454663] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454667] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454670] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454677] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454679] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454682] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454684] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454686] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454688] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454691] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454693] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454696] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454697] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454700] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454702] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454728] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454730] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454733] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454735] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454737] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454739] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454742] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454744] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454747] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  125.454748] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  127.955238] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  130.455882] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  130.455885] quiet_error: 56 callbacks suppressed

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  130.455888] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  132.956519] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  132.956523] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  135.457174] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  135.457178] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  137.957799] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  137.957803] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  140.458492] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  140.458496] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  142.959110] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:36:06 sabayon kernel: [  142.959114] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:36:12 sabayon /etc/init.d/alsasound[8864]: Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429355] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429361] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429448] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429458] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:37:51 sabayon kernel: [  315.429466] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:37:54 sabayon kernel: [  317.900848] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:54 sabayon kernel: [  317.900851] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:37:56 sabayon kernel: [  320.401533] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:56 sabayon kernel: [  320.401537] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:37:59 sabayon kernel: [  322.902164] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:37:59 sabayon kernel: [  322.902167] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:01 sabayon kernel: [  325.440211] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:01 sabayon kernel: [  325.440215] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:04 sabayon kernel: [  327.940905] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:04 sabayon kernel: [  327.940908] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:38:06 sabayon kernel: [  330.441554] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:06 sabayon kernel: [  330.441558] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:09 sabayon kernel: [  332.942185] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:09 sabayon kernel: [  332.942189] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094013] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094017] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094063] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094069] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:38:19 sabayon kernel: [  343.094077] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:38:21 sabayon kernel: [  345.594647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:21 sabayon kernel: [  345.594653] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:24 sabayon kernel: [  348.095317] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:24 sabayon kernel: [  348.095321] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:27 sabayon kernel: [  350.931871] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:38:27 sabayon kernel: [  350.931875] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:38:29 sabayon kernel: [  353.432523] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:29 sabayon kernel: [  353.432527] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:32 sabayon kernel: [  355.933189] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:32 sabayon kernel: [  355.933194] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:38:34 sabayon kernel: [  358.433902] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:38:34 sabayon kernel: [  358.433906] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:38:37 sabayon kernel: [  360.934539] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:38:37 sabayon kernel: [  360.934543] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486716] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486720] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486882] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x38eb6ad1

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486887] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [38eb6ad1]

Aug 25 02:39:05 sabayon kernel: [  389.486890] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 38eb6ad1, size 99ae

Aug 25 02:39:08 sabayon kernel: [  391.987373] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:08 sabayon kernel: [  391.987378] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:10 sabayon kernel: [  394.484826] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:10 sabayon kernel: [  394.484829] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:13 sabayon kernel: [  396.951314] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867136

Aug 25 02:39:13 sabayon kernel: [  396.951318] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466784

Aug 25 02:39:15 sabayon kernel: [  399.451993] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:39:15 sabayon kernel: [  399.451997] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:39:18 sabayon kernel: [  401.952630] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:39:18 sabayon kernel: [  401.952636] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:39:20 sabayon kernel: [  404.453310] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867140

Aug 25 02:39:20 sabayon kernel: [  404.453313] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466785

Aug 25 02:39:23 sabayon kernel: [  406.953892] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1867144

Aug 25 02:39:23 sabayon kernel: [  406.953896] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 466786

Aug 25 02:42:56 sabayon kernel: [  619.266647] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776636

Aug 25 02:42:56 sabayon kernel: [  619.266652] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444159

Aug 25 02:42:56 sabayon kernel: [  619.266657] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250019] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1776640

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250024] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 444160

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250143] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250150] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250154] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250169] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250173] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250179] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250182] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250187] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250189] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250197] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250201] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250204] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250209] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250212] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250216] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250219] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250224] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250226] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250231] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250249] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250254] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250257] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250262] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250265] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250270] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250272] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250277] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250280] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250289] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250291] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250294] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250296] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250299] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250301] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250304] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250307] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250310] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250312] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250315] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:03 sabayon kernel: [  626.250317] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:06 sabayon kernel: [  629.974185] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:06 sabayon kernel: [  629.974190] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:06 sabayon kernel: [  629.974194] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:20 sabayon kernel: [  643.682445] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:20 sabayon kernel: [  643.682453] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:20 sabayon kernel: [  643.682459] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437

Aug 25 02:43:43 sabayon kernel: [  666.650357] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x3628f981

Aug 25 02:43:43 sabayon kernel: [  666.650361] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [3628f981]

Aug 25 02:43:43 sabayon kernel: [  666.650363] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 3628f981, size f437 
```

----------

## OpenJacob

Sorry for the length.

----------

## Gusar

Use pastebin for the logs, please.

Anyway, that thing has partial support in the b43 driver starting with kernel 3.1. But even there, and especially with earlier kernels, I'd recommend using the brcm80211 (renamed to brcmsmac in kernel 3.0) driver, which you'll find in the Staging section in the kernel config. Then you need the linux-firmware package, it contains the necessary firmware files (the brcm dir).

----------

## DONAHUE

b43 is not scheduled to support your wifi until kernel 3.1 or later

-- http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices refers

-- sys-kernel/git-sources-3.1_rc3-r3 is available

If you use either of the following choices b43 and b43legacy and ssb should not be in your kernel:

brcmsmac should support your wifi

-- http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 refers

-- available in staging drivers of current stable kernel

broadcomsta (wl) should support your wifi

-- emerge broadcom-sta

don't forget firmware!!

your sabayon posts suggest your sabayon is bad. suggest using System Rescue CD as the install media booting a kernel of the same bitness as your intended install to the xfce GUI and connecting via the network manager icon lower right in the desktop.

----------

## OpenJacob

OK, most of the forums I used in the past wouldn't allow links tell the tenth post.

I didn't know this post made it because it said that it had failed to post, so I made another one for this issue and so this one should be purged. (Moderator)

----------

## OpenJacob

I have tested the broadcom-sta drivers and firmware using 

```
sudo emerge broadcom-sta
```

 and also have tried compiling by hand, but it didn't work. So you think Systemrescue will work with the device? I see they have the option to add Portage, so I could port the SR kernel to other Gentoo's.

----------

## DONAHUE

give it a try; cd's are cheap

----------

## John R. Graham

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Use pastebin for the logs, please.

 The problem is that the pastebins disappear and then the support thread no longer makes any sense. It can be the right thing to do to post a pastebin of a long log when you have no clue, but then the proper thing for the more knowledgeable person to do is to post the relevant portion of the pastebin so that the support thread will continue to have value for posterity.

- John

----------

## Gusar

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

>  *Gusar wrote:*   Use pastebin for the logs, please. The problem is that the pastebins disappear and then the support thread no longer makes any sense. It can be the right thing to do to post a pastebin of a long log when you have no clue, but then the proper thing for the more knowledgeable person to do is to post the relevant portion of the pastebin so that the support thread will continue to have value for posterity

 

Hmm, does phpbb support what fluxbb does, where the code sections are in a fixed-height window with a scrollbar? It's a very good solution, the code is directly in the post while the thread remains easy to read.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

OFF TOPIC:

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Hmm, does phpbb support what fluxbb does, where the code sections are in a fixed-height window with a scrollbar? It's a very good solution, the code is directly in the post while the thread remains easy to read.

 

According to the footer of this page, this forum uses phpBB 2. I'm not sure if phpBB 2 does support Code windows with a scroll bar, but phpBB 3 certainly does support them: see e.g. Re: missing first part of dmesg.

----------

## OpenJacob

??Why did both posts get merged rather then simply delete one?? O well. I was able to get networking working on Systemrescue so now it's time to transfer the kernel source over to my other Gentoo and install.

----------

## DONAHUE

while you are at it:

boot cd, mount gentoo partitions, 

```
cp -rf /lib/firmware/* /mnt/gentoo/lib/firmware/*
```

the sysresccd kernel config builds firmware into the kernel; that firmware needs to be present in /lib/firmware before compiling the kernel using that config. 

alternately 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 before compiling kernel.

----------

